
GW170817 First observation of gravitational-waves from neutron stars inspiral - evanb
http://www.ligo.org/detections/GW170817.php
======
evanb
This is the first observation in gravitational waves and light.

Two other relevant pages:

[https://www.ligo.caltech.edu/page/press-release-
gw170817](https://www.ligo.caltech.edu/page/press-release-gw170817)

[http://www.ligo.org/detections/GW170817/press-release/pr-
eng...](http://www.ligo.org/detections/GW170817/press-release/pr-english.pdf)

